
The Politics and Logistics of Ketchup Packet Innovation - mcantor
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904194604576578691502178606.html
======
mcantor
My favorite part:

"... Now, Mr. Peltz sits on the boards of Heinz and Wendy's, which his holding
company, Triarc Cos., bought in 2008.

"Mr. Peltz declines through a spokesman to comment on the packaging change,
saying it wouldn't be appropriate since he's on the boards of both companies.

"Since a supply spat between Heinz and McDonald's that arose during a 1973
tomato shortage, Heinz, the country's largest ketchup producer, has been
locked out of most McDonald's U.S. locations."

